# Gabby Training - Hunt training 100



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

We aren't even at 101 yet 

Today I got the duck back out. Last time we saw the duck, we were on mega doses of prednisone, and it looked like dinner. Today went much better. We started FF with Gabby about 2 weeks ago (or a bit longer) she is doing great. She LUNGES for the bumper whenever I say fetch. I usually can't get the pinch in as she moves too fast. So we started with that, just some remedial bumper fetching. Gabby also tends to be a bit 'too' soft in her hold, so my trainer told me to apply pressure to the sides of the bumper while she is holding to get her to firm up her hold. We did some more of that. 

I brought out the duck. She actually looked a little unsure at first, and I had to apply a bit of pressure to get her to take it. I was a bit surprised, but I know Gabby and felt there was some other reason for her 'hesitation'. So after a few good fetches, but bad holds... I played with her with the duck. I didn't let her get it but I told her to 'get the duck' and held it in the air until she was driving for it and wanting to get it. I repeat, I did NOT let her connect with it doing this. Then I had her sit, and we repeated the FF exercise with the duck, and she lunged for it properly this time. She still had a sloppy hold and when it dropped I said 'no', and had her fetch it up. This time she had a grip on it. Not badly but properly. We did one more fetch, and hold, she had a very proper grip on it, I pet her, praised her, rubbed on her, and pushed on the duck before I said give and we called it a day. More tomorrow with that. 

Then I did a preliminary exercise in teaching "casting". I used food since Gabby and Quinn (I did this with Quinn too) are food motivated. I have two paper plates that I set up behind where I set my dog. Imagine a letter "H" the dog would be the cross of the "H" and the plates behind the dog. Then I stood in direct line with the plate with the treat (only one plate has a treat) and when the dog was looking at me with focus, I gave the "back" command with the hand raised in the direction I wanted my dog to turn. Gabby (and Quinn) don't know "back" so I had to double command for now and raise my hand a second time and say 'go get it'. Then they turned in the proper direction and got their treat. 

I did this first several times in a row on the left, the repeated on the right. Then I "mixed" it up a little. I would leave the dog to load the treat on the side the empty plate was on, and returned from the same side. I would line up with the treat and use the correct hand signal, and they turned the way they were supposed to. I think I will do this a few more times, before trying to increase the difficulty.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I just knew they would catch on to that right away!! Great job Gabby and Quinnie!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Sounds like a good training session.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

THanks for sharing! That is an interesting way to teach back! I may have to try that.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like a great session


----------

